# Some 922 Bugs I have encountered.



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

First,
After about an hour of the unit being up and running and adding several new timers the unit's time suddenly jumped forward 4 hours in the guide. The data in the guide was correct for the time that it actually was though.

During this time I could not record anything in any fashion except for pausing live TV.

I pulled the plug and once it rebooted it looked fine.

Second,

A few hours later when I tried to record a program via search results or through the guide the recording options window would not allow anything to be selected on it. To fix this I manually set up a recording via the record button and the unit paused for about 20 seconds and finally did something. It then was able to record from guide or search results.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not setup any folders yet for recordings...

But I do have the recordings setup to group by title. Some shows are showing up twice or three times in their own folders.


----------

